
Apple Is Tracking You To Build Something Very Valuable: Its Location Database - Anon84
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/21/apple-tracking-location-database/
======
ttol
F-Secure's article on this,
<http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002145.html>, shows that the
location database is uploaded to Apple _twice_ a day

~~~
tvon
They make all sorts of claims in that article but never do they show the data
is sent to Apple.

Alex Levinson (cited in the above link) actually states that it has not been
shown that Apple is collecting this data:
[https://alexlevinson.wordpress.com/2011/04/21/3-major-
issues...](https://alexlevinson.wordpress.com/2011/04/21/3-major-issues-with-
the-latest-iphone-tracking-discovery/)

~~~
ttol
Alex Levinson says that it's illegal to determine the location or movement of
a person.

Apple's lead counsel Bruce Sewell says this is not the case as the identifier
is randomized, and that _Apple does collect anonymous location data from
iPhones in an effort to improve its own database of cell tower and WiFi
hotspot locations._

See: [http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/07/apple-responds-
to-...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/07/apple-responds-to-congress-
swears-location-data-is-private.ars)

~~~
tvon
That's a far cry from "the [iPhone] location database is uploaded to Apple
twice a day".

~~~
ttol
Not really. Many articles discuss that they send the data every 12 hours.

For example, here's one: [http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Web-Services-Web-20-and-
SOA/Apple-T...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Web-Services-Web-20-and-SOA/Apple-
Tells-Congressmen-it-Batches-Encrypts-Location-Data-411968/)

~~~
tvon
They send data every 12 hours, not "the iphone location database", there is a
difference.

------
MatthewPhillips
In light of the discussions from yesterday, this speculative article comes
across as patently wrong.

